# Technika IR codes please



## Bogget (Mar 12, 2005)

I have a Technika ECO 1STBA08 Freeview receiver and i cant find the code for Tivo to control it can anyone help please?

Bogget


----------



## RichardJH (Oct 7, 2002)

If it is the same as the one I bought from Tesco it is using the code listed as Tivo 88881 medium


----------



## Bogget (Mar 12, 2005)

Hi Thanks for that but no it didnt work.

Bogget


----------



## Bogget (Mar 12, 2005)

Hi Thanks for that but no it didnt work.

Bogget


----------



## RichardJH (Oct 7, 2002)

have you tried all the codes ? irrespective of manufacturer one of them may work


----------



## Bogget (Mar 12, 2005)

I have several boxes to try but thank you for the suggestion.

Bogget


----------

